# MS Paint - how to copy colors



## dstebbins

MS Paint is entirely capable of rendering all 1,000,000 colors that the human eye can see, as evidenced by the fact that you can copy-and-paste any image - any at all - into MS Paint, and it will render perfectly.

Creating one from the ground up, on the other hand, is a different story.

For example, suppose I'm trying to edit a photo of a man to give him a bald head.  I would obviously want to re-paint his hair with the "Caucasian" color.

Problem is ... I have no idea what "custom color" I need to make in order to create the appearance of Caucasian skin.

So, I figure I could just take one of the pixels from his face, and just get the color info off that pixel, and just save that info to one of my "custom color" slots.

But ... I can't figure out how to do that.  I can't get MS Paint to tell me the hue, sat, or lum, or the red, green, or blue tint, needed to create a custom color.

So how do I recreate an existing pixel's color, short of copy-and-pasting, and then painstakingly dragging and dropping, one pixel at a time?


----------



## Darren

There's a color picker built right in to MS Paint. It looks like a dropper on the top panel. Underneath the paint bucket.


----------

